# distance planting for bee's



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a bee garden with anise hyssop and catnip about 8' from some of my hives and the bees are all over those flowers this year. Last year, the anise hyssop was basically ignored. This year the plants are larger and are heavy with flowers, probably making them more appealing. 

Your bee garden location should be fine. What kinds of plants do you have in your bee garden? I have planted things that I was told bees like, only to find out that honey bees with their shorter tongues could not reach the nectar. 

It could be that there is something else blooming that the bees prefer.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The figure eight bee waggle dance starts at 100 meters. They will dance circles under 100 meters but does not include direction.


----------



## K.E.N. (May 5, 2011)

According to what I've read bees will fly up to about 6 miles from the hive for whatever groceries they're looking for.


----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

I have to say, most of my yard is a bee garden. They work 2' from the hive just as much as 2 miles, at least as far as I can tell. Some plants won't produce enough nectar to get noticed their first year. Next year they should do fine since they will be well established, if they are generally attractive to bees.

Later, John


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

i had wild flowers planted with some borage, the bee's seemed to take to the poppy flowers more than anything, had to till it under , the grass was getting very high, so i planted more borage and hissop . we have had a very dry summer and the heat finally got to the borage, trying to get some of the bee bee tree seeds to come up and the golden rain tree seeds i have to come up, but its not working so well, my garden is 8-10 foot from the hive and the hive is facing the garden.


----------



## GAdams (Jan 8, 2011)

What are "Bee Bee tree seeds"... and golden rain tree seeds. Would they grow where I live here in Nicaragua, Central America.


----------

